
The Computer-less Scanner: Doxie Go - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/11/doxie-go-review/
======
iwwr
I don't understand why there are no SOHO-priced network-attached scanners. A
simple scanner with ADF and a button, which stores files on the network. The
pure hardware cost is nowhere near the $1K pricetag most of these devices
have.

